# Squiggles 6/5



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

Ran out of Panama City Yesterday. We were "running and gunning" pitching small live baits in floating debris and weed patches. Lots of small dolphin out to 25 miles. The water turned Cobalt around 45 miles. Absolutely no life was on any of the good floating debris or the FAD's out there. There were no major weed lines over this way that far out.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Running and gunning is one of my favorite offshore patterns. 

Once you reached the blue, were there any large weed patches, or was it just scattered stuff?


----------



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

No large weed patches. Stopped at a floating igloo water color and a great deep water FAD. Notta


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Dorado sue, don't feel bad we fished from the Ozark south of destin out to 40 miles then back inshore to try to find fish, it sucked. There was no current to hold weed lines together and other than flying fish we saw no signs of life. The water looked great it just wasn't our day


----------



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

Ditto over here. Loaded the cooler with chickens, maybe the currents will bring them in soon


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the report/intel...surely would help some members on here planning to run far offshore. As team Recess rightly states " you only know if you go"


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*6/4 Spur*

We ran out to the Spur on Thursday. Nice water, some weed. We saw a couple 15lb dolphin in a weed line but couldn't get a bait to them when they went down. We picked up a run by a female dolphin that charged a black and blue wahoo wacker. It pulled off when it changed direction. We picked up the bull around 15lbs on a whole cigar minnow dropped back. We found a deep water fad with a small bouy and picked up a 10lb dolphin on an Islander behind a bird. We got a 5lb dolphin on a cigar minnow. When we trolled by the FAD again we picked up a double on wahoo. One around 20lbs and the other around 10lbs. Not big but a double creates a lot of excitement. Beautiful day on the water.

Bob


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BajaBob said:


> We ran out to the Spur on Thursday. Nice water, some weed. We saw a couple 15lb dolphin in a weed line but couldn't get a bait to them when they went down. We picked up a run by a female dolphin that charged a black and blue wahoo wacker. It pulled off when it changed direction. We picked up the bull around 15lbs on a whole cigar minnow dropped back. We found a deep water fad with a small bouy and picked up a 10lb dolphin on an Islander behind a bird. We got a 5lb dolphin on a cigar minnow. When we trolled by the FAD again we picked up a double on wahoo. One around 20lbs and the other around 10lbs. Not big but a double creates a lot of excitement. Beautiful day on the water.
> 
> Bob


Are the islanders pulled with a dead bait (cigar or ballyhoo) under it or are the islanders pulled bare. 
The dusters I pull, twist bad with the dead cigar


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the intel, it would appear if the last few weeks are an indicator the billfish bite is def. out to the west. Hopefully we will see some reports from this past weekend, but dock talk was that boats that ran way west did well, boats that stayed east not so much.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

friday we ran all over the nipple, 131 and elbow with nothing but a mystery knockdown... water was nice but no life, saw 1 BIG shark, no turtles and only a few car sized weed patches that had bait.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Islanders and ballyhoo*

When trolling we always have at least one Islander with ballyhoo out. Rigged correctly it does not spin. When we get a dolphin hookup we always drop back a bait; squid, cigar minnow, etc. There is usually a pair of dolphin; a bull and a female. The drop back bait almost always picks up the second dolphin.

Bob


----------

